# Female Betta community



## Darren123 (May 4, 2020)

Hi, 
I’m new to this. But the idea I want is a centrepiece fish I.e the female Betta, and other different types of smaller fish/shrimp/snails.

my tank is 105L 76x48x37cm

water hardness is 13.2 (German) hard to very hard. 

I haven’t tested the ph levels of my tank yet. Waiting for the kit to arrive, I’ve set the tank up and water is at 26 degrees. Pending fishless water cycle. 


Any ideas with qtys would be appreciate


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi. Welcome to the forum.

13.2°GH, I'd say is moderately hard. PH is likely to be between 7 and 8.

Platies and guppies would be happy in that kind of water, depending on what the pH is. The only problem with them is they put rabbits to shame in the breeding department. 1 male to 2 or 3 females.

Female Bettas; In a 20gal, you want no more than 4. Provide plenty of plants and other decor to separate the line of sight.


----------



## Darren123 (May 4, 2020)

I’ve checked my ph it was 7.6 , I think il only have 1 Betta or maybe 2 max... would I get away with neon Tetra’s? thanks again for your help


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Darren123 said:


> I've checked my ph it was 7.6 , I think il only have 1 Betta or maybe 2 max... would I get away with neon Tetra's? thanks again for your help


You're welcome. 

Neons are softwater fish, which do best with pH between 6 and 7, so 7.6 is a little high for them, although they'll be fine in that water in the short term. You should be able to get the pH down a little with peat moss added to the filter. Driftwood and Indian almond leaves may also bring it down a little, bit they'll stain the water with tanins. Looks a little unsightly, but the fish prefer it and it doesn't last forever.


----------



## Darren123 (May 4, 2020)

Thanks for your help


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

@Darren123 How is the tank going?


----------

